#ubuntu-co 2011-10-17
<y0shi> buenas
<y0shi> tardes como puedo pasar a studio 11.10
<y0shi> ?
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-18
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: kuadrosx leogg luis_lopez como vamos?
<Andphe> hola SergioMeneses 
<luis_lopez> yo, luchando contra samba4 en oneiric :s
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: bien hermano
<leogg> hey SergioMeneses o/
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: bien
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez: o.0 ....a mi me tiene perdido el grub de oneiric
<SergioMeneses> he intentado por todos los medios pero nada
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: :D
<SergioMeneses> hay les dejo :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/
<kuadrosx> bien, hubo varios arreglos en el project neon de oneiric
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: y unity ha mejorado un monton!!!
<SergioMeneses> ahora si es usable
<kuadrosx> jeje ni idea :P
<kuadrosx> el man de kwin como que le metio kwin a unit2d
<luis_lopez> bueno, si alguna vez necesitan reducir la complejidad de passwords en samba, ahi les dejo el comando: samba-tool domain passwordsettings set --complexity=off 
<luis_lopez> me costo bastante encontrar ese !@#$ comando :s
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez: jejeje a mi me sirve! grax
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez: Andphe kuadrosx leogg el lanzamiento de oneiric http://www.ubuntu-co.com/node/976
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: algo raro ocurre con el sitio de ubunt-co, a mi me sale la columna central demasiado angosta :s
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: lo mismo aca
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: luis_lopez con q browser_
<SergioMeneses> ?
<kuadrosx> margin: 0 200px 0 200px;
<SergioMeneses> en firefox sale bienn... ando en irc desde alli
<kuadrosx> 15.0.871.0 (Developer Build 99583 Linux) Built on Ubuntu 11.04, running on Ubuntu 11.10
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: chrome
<luis_lopez> LOL, esas fotos parecen de #ocuppybogota 
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez: si en chrome ya me han reportado q se ve mal... es mas hace poco corregimos un poco de errores de ese drupal
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> lo mejor sera montarlo desde 0s
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: debes crear un bug en launchpad
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez: jajaja si vieras q hice el reporte muy completo con screenshots y todo 
<SergioMeneses> y lo pase al team de sitio web
<SergioMeneses> para q ellos lo pasaran mejor... o mas tecnico
<SergioMeneses> se supone q ellos manejan eso
<SergioMeneses> y no se q admin lo borro... y la solucion fue actualizar unos modulos
<SergioMeneses> y hasta mal
<SergioMeneses> porq el cron no funciona bien
<SergioMeneses> toca correrlo manualmente :S
<luis_lopez> donde? aqui: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-sitioweb ?
<luis_lopez> lo mejor es reportar errores del sitio web en la pagina de launchpad, asi nadie los borra :P
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez: aja hay lo reporte
<SergioMeneses> ese es el camino a seguir
<SergioMeneses> pero q se va a hacer
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<kuadrosx> ahi
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: ?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: que es "ahi" y no hay
<kuadrosx> hay = haber, ahi = lugar
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: ;)
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos nos hablamos luego.... q la pasen bien
<Novato10> Hola a todos
<Novato10> Recien empece con ubutu hace una semana
<Novato10> soy todavia un bebesillo en este mundo, nuevo para mi 
<Novato10> y quisera preguntar a ustedes  mucho mas conocedores que yo acerca de cual ubuntu se acopla mas a mis requerimientos ecnicos, uesto uqe instale desde la 10.10 hasta la 11.10 en mi viejo laptop y simeproe estuvo super colgado y muyyyyyyy lento 
<Novato10> alguien me podri ayudar?
<CamiloGmez> Buenas Tardes!
<CamiloGmez> hay alguine por aca??
<Guest11006> qué se le ofrece? 
<CamiloGmez> soy una persona que quiere usar ubuntu por que he leido bastante del tema y cada vez me "enamora" mas
<CamiloGmez> el problema es que mi laptop es viejita
<CamiloGmez> y no se uqe version de ubuntu instalarle
<CamiloGmez> es un laptop con 1.4 Ghz 512mb de RAM y 40gb de disco duro
<CamiloGmez> de la version 10.10 en adelnta los SO's me corren muy lento
<CamiloGmez> alguna sugerencia?
<CamiloGmez> Laguien podria ayudarme con mi pregunta?
<Guest11006> CamiloGmez, yo le sugeriria empezar con Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 
<Guest11006> con 512MB ram funcionará bien, aunque puede beneficier de un aumento a 1024
<Guest11006> y si prefier versiones mas receintes, use Xubuntu o Lubuntu (más livianos)
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-19
<aymara> como hago pa poner java sun por defecto en vez de opendjk ?
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-20
<hollman> buenas Andphe ceronman kuadrosx leogg m4v naudy senekis 
<Andphe> ole
<naudy> hi hollman 
<m4v> jelou
<naudy> saludos
<hollman> alguno de ud's anda en u 10.10 con gnome  ?
<m4v> nope
<hollman> perdon
<hollman> 11.10 
<m4v> tengo 11.04 y 11.10 en vbox
<Andphe> unity
<hollman> m4v, en la vbox la 11.10 no se te queda booteando un huevo con un mensaje que esta configurando la red ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: hey
<kuadrosx> yo gnome? neva
<kuadrosx> xD
<m4v> hollman: no, anda bien.
 * hollman anda estresadisimo en ubuntu 11.10
<m4v> hollman: y uso kubuntu 11.10 y igual anda bien
<hollman> no se por que carajos a mi en el boot se me queda configurando red.. se me demora hasta 5 minutos booteando. y no encuentro nada en log del boot ni en san google
<hollman> yo hasta anoche hice el upgrade y hoy me di cuenta que es super lento!
<hollman> saben como se llama esa app que genera una grafica del boot del sistema con tiempos?
<Andphe> no me acuerdo
<hollman> :(
<Andphe> http://www.bootchart.org/
<hollman> Andphe, :* ese es el que buscaba !
<Andphe> \o/
<hollman> Andphe, listo
<hollman> pase de http://www.hollmanenciso.com/sites/default/files/saboteur-oneiric-20111019-1.png
<hollman> a http://www.hollmanenciso.com/sites/default/files/saboteur-oneiric-20111019-3.png
<Andphe> 1 minuto ?
<Andphe> :S
<Andphe> en un i5
<hollman> Andphe, como la ve
<hollman> sigue un poco lento despues de autenticarme en el lightgdm ese 
<Aristicol> Hola buenas tardes para todos
<Aristicol> Tengo un problemilla con el sistema de impresion Lpr en ubuntu 11.10 que no esta presente al precer porque al conectar una impresora usb de tiquetes esta no queda accesible desde /dev/usb/lp0
<Uriza> buenas tardes
<Uriza> Buenas tardes....
<Uriza> tengo un problemita con ubuntu 11.04, no arranca despues de instalado en un toshiba a105, incluso con acpi=off alguien tiene alguna idea
<Uriza> ???
<Uriza> hay alguien
<kuadrosx> seguramente
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses parce hay resto de gente :-|
<SergioMeneses> si es un canal publico de ubuntu
<CesarGomez> ya me puse nervioso xD!
<CesarGomez> lol
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, fresco!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, paseme su wiki personal
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, kdrx Naudy \o
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CesarGomez
<Andphe> hola SergioMeneses 
<Andphe> que man pa ruidoso
<Andphe> llega haciendo escandalo a todas partes
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, listo ya la tengo
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, :S
<CesarGomez> Anphe: hola
<SergioMeneses> neh... Andphe el compañero CesarGomez se va a presentar a ubuntu member :D
<Andphe> te propusiste pa ubuntu memeber ?
<Andphe> uy
<Andphe> ojala le vaya bien
<Andphe> :)
<CesarGomez> si :d
<Andphe> congrats
<CesarGomez> Gracias, ojala ya veremos que pasa :P
<CesarGomez> pero gracias por el apoyo :D
<Andphe> a ver le miro el wiki
<Andphe> "free choise" !!!
<Andphe> choice
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, tiene mejor wiki q hollman o yo cuando nos presentamos
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, ↑↑↑
<Andphe> hubieras preguntado por mas testimonios
<Andphe> yo los vendo baratos
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jajaja
<CesarGomez> jajajajajajjaja
<SergioMeneses> cuando digan: CesarGomez , todo \o\ \o/ /o/
<SergioMeneses> todos
<CesarGomez> xD!
<CesarGomez> jajajajajaj el IngForigua dizke va a hacer una introduccion jajajajajaj
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, menos mal me acordo! ya andaba configurando el wine para jugar un rato
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, nooo... hay si paila! ese IngForigua con ese inglés de fusa no no no
<CesarGomez> Jugar que :O?
<Andphe> canal ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, wow y urbanterror
<Andphe> canal ?
<Andphe> canal ?
<Andphe> canal ?
<CesarGomez> #ubuntu-meeting
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ↑↑↑
<Andphe> ya entre ya entre
 * Andphe saca el pito
<Andphe> .. de los que suenan, no?
<CesarGomez> xD
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jajajaja
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses hasta probado algun juego con Playonlinux?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, seeee apenas lo lanzaron jejeje
<Andphe> no, nada de wine
<Andphe> no me gusta
<Andphe> cuando le toca CesarGomez ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, como es su usuario de twitter?
<SergioMeneses> @que?
<CesarGomez> @cgope
<CesarGomez> yo los tengo a los dos
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, a q horas es la board?
<CesarGomez> 6:59
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, y jose?
<Andphe> ahh no ha empezado ?
<CesarGomez> ya le acabo de decir que entre
<Andphe> con razon tanto pato hablando
<CesarGomez> Andphe: no hasta las 6:59
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, jose tiene twitter?
<CesarGomez> eso son preguntas asi como tipo miss universo ? xD!
<CesarGomez> siks ya te lo paso
<Andphe> tiene que estar preparado
<Andphe> e ir al grano
<Andphe> no les gusta perder tiempo
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, jajaja no nada de eso!...
<CesarGomez> @josbergutiara
<CesarGomez> oks gracias por la info Andphe
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, valla pensando en porque quiere ser ubuntu member
<SergioMeneses> hay le tiro el dato
<Andphe> es mejor que diga que ya esta haciendo algo
<Andphe> y no que planea hacerlo
<Andphe> por ejemplo no diga que quiere ayudar, sino que quiere seguir ayudando
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, hay los mande por el bot social del team
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, eso eso...
<CesarGomez> ok uy esa pregunta es muy interesante :-|
<SergioMeneses> él tiene ventaja en cuanto a la wiki q lleva
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-21
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, CesarGomez IngForigua JoseGutierrez_ listos!!!
<CesarGomez> Al ataque !!!!
<CesarGomez> xD!
<JoseGutierrez_> ok
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez_ respondan puntualmente
<SergioMeneses> no hablen demasiado
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> les recuerdo que los van llamando
<CesarGomez> o.O soy el primero de los dos 
<Andphe> prepare los links
<Andphe> y lo que va a decir
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez_ lo q dice Andphe es cierto
<CesarGomez> links listos lo que voy a decir no se que me vayan a preguntar :-|
<CesarGomez> pero ahi vemos 
<SergioMeneses> hay ya llamaron al primero
<CesarGomez> sikz y trae apoyo xD!
<Andphe> esperamos hasta que se presenten pa hacer bulla
<SergioMeneses> aja...
<CesarGomez> \o/
<SergioMeneses> cuando ellos esten 
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez_ Andphe IngForigua breve
<SergioMeneses> pleia es del consejo
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<CesarGomez> si, si menos mal vamos viendo quienes son xD
<CesarGomez> el voto lo ahcen ahi mismo o al final ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, hay mismo
<CesarGomez> apenas termina :-|
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, el man q se esta presentando se esta entrenando como motu
<SergioMeneses> :S
<CesarGomez> que es  MOTU?
<SergioMeneses> MOTU = master of the universe
<CesarGomez> o.O
<SergioMeneses> luego le explico con calma
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> ahora atento
<Andphe> tenach ?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, si
<SergioMeneses> ...estan preguntando bastante
<Naudy> hi SergioMeneses  ... saludos
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, como vamos?
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos los presente
<CesarGomez> tiene webo ese man solo tiene 23 años :S
<CesarGomez> Naudy: hola
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, yo tambien :S
<CesarGomez> me siento viejo :(
<Naudy> todo tranqui SergioMeneses  algo de lluvia por estos lados.... Hi CesarGomez  saludos...
<CesarGomez> primer ubuntu memeber de la noche
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, 0 nervios
<CesarGomez> ok ok relajado :D
 * CesarGomez uno mas y sigo yo o.O
<Andphe> k
<SergioMeneses> si todo sale bien el otro año trabajo con nhandler y laura 
<SergioMeneses> impresionantes los testimonios de este man
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, CesarGomez JoseGutierrez_ IngForigua listo hay viene CesarGomez 
<CesarGomez> ese fue rapido :-|
<JoseGutierrez_> te toca CesarGomez :)
<CesarGomez> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, hagale! haga una intro suya
<CesarGomez> what ? o.O
<CesarGomez> ya la tengo la mando ?
<Andphe> claro
<SergioMeneses> ok atento
<Andphe> !!!
<Andphe> quien mas va?
<CesarGomez> la he cagado :S
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierres
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, porq?
<SergioMeneses> fresco
<Andphe> JoseGutierrez_, atento
<SergioMeneses> hagale
<Andphe> si tranquilo
<JoseGutierrez_> Claro que si Andphe
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, escriba q es del concilio
<SergioMeneses> y q es del team de documentacion local
<Andphe> le pregunta que que ha hecho con el ES classroom
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, diga q ud ha participado dando charlas en classroom
<SergioMeneses> diga q conmigo y con pablorubianes
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> hay va a la fija
<SergioMeneses> :D
<Andphe> I've doing some sessions there
<Andphe> along SergioMeneses
<Andphe> and pablorubianes
<CesarGomez> quee s  installfests?
<CesarGomez> que es
<CesarGomez> **
<Andphe> it has great acceptance
<Andphe> eso en el flisol
<Andphe> en donde instalan cosas
<SergioMeneses> aja
<Andphe> que la gente lleva el pc
<Andphe> y les instalan ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> volvi... andaba subiendo la comida
<Andphe> bien
<CesarGomez> :-|
<CesarGomez> :-|
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, buena esa!
<Andphe> felicitaciones
<SergioMeneses> ome los colombianos se tomaron la meeting
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Andphe> JoseGutierrez_, !!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, atento!
<CesarGomez> Gracias :D, Gracias Andphe, SergioMeneses, IngForigua, JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> igual q cesar
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, nombre el concilio, el sfd toooodo lo q ha hecho
<SergioMeneses> lo de documentacion
<SergioMeneses> soporte y demas
<CesarGomez> yo puedo hacer bulla ?
<Andphe> si dele
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, jajaja pero moderado
<CesarGomez> vale
<Andphe> que has hecho en documentacion preguntan
<SergioMeneses> ceronman, deje q el responda
<SergioMeneses> y hay justo hace
<CesarGomez> mande link de la pagina de ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, lo de la wiki
<SergioMeneses> :D
<CesarGomez> asi muestra lo que se ha hecho no ?
<CesarGomez> JoseGuitierrez link de la wiki : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, ufff va sobrado
<CesarGomez> Yeah otro Ubuntu Memeber :DDDDDDDD
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez_ uds salen en la siguiente issue
<SergioMeneses> por ser miembros oficiales los mencionan
<CesarGomez> :O
<CesarGomez> ya me mandaron el mensaje en LP
<SergioMeneses> aja
<CesarGomez> Nathan Handler (nhandler) added you as a member of Ubuntu Members
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora donde son las copas? Andphe ?
<Andphe> hahahaha
<CesarGomez> xD
<JoseGutierrez_> Ya con el guaro ando :)
<CesarGomez> jajajajajajjaja
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, CesarGomez felicitaciones! y bienvenidos a la hermandad
<JoseGutierrez_> Gracias SergioMeneses
<Andphe> si congrats !!!
<CesarGomez> Gracias, Gracias por el apoyo 
<JoseGutierrez_> ya me estaba pegando duro el spanglish jajajaaja
<CesarGomez> xD
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, CesarGomez ahora les regalo un post en mi blog xD
<CesarGomez> eso :D
<Andphe> neh
<CesarGomez> jajaja algo me dice que todos vamos a ser ubuntu memebers xD!
<Andphe> regale cosas buenas
<CesarGomez> lol 
<JoseGutierrez_> Gracias por el apoyo de todos ustedes muchachos
<SergioMeneses> me gusto esta
<SergioMeneses> <greg-g> Andphe: I think CesarGomez did a great benefit for the Colombian Ubuntu community 
<Naudy> Felicitaciones a los nuevo UM
<Andphe> si, 
<CesarGomez> Gracias Naudy :D
<Andphe> siguiendo las tradiciones de ubuntu-co los nuevos ubuntu members nos invitan a los demas
<Andphe> cali no esta tan lejos
<Andphe> !!
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jajaja
<CesarGomez> jajajjajajaj
<JoseGutierrez_> cuando quiera se arman el parche!!!!
<CesarGomez> Andphe tu vas a estar en el party ?
<Andphe> cual party ve ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, CesarGomez Andphe ahorren q en noviembre es el aniversario del team
<CesarGomez> en el de aniversario
<Andphe> no creo
<SergioMeneses> ese dia hasta chiba montamos
<Andphe> *sigh*
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, vuelese!
<SergioMeneses> se trae al kdrx 
<Andphe> aisch no me van a volver a dejar juntar con SergioMeneses 
<Andphe> por sonsacarme
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, q va! ese man es lo mas de buena gente
<CesarGomez> lol
<JoseGutierrez_> cuando quieran venir a cali ,,, vienen por su cuenta que el licor corre por mi cuenta...
<kuadrosx> CesarGomez: congrats
<kuadrosx> paso?
<CesarGomez> Gracias Kuadrosx 
<CesarGomez> si jajajaja :D
<Andphe> bueno ya les hice ruido
<CesarGomez> Andphe a todas no hablaste con el man de la app para el proyecto de u-co ?
<Andphe> vee no
<Andphe> y hablo cada rato con ese man
<Andphe> ellos abandonaron el proyecto btw
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, :S
<Andphe> no se si lo que hay sea usable
<CesarGomez> pues se podria intentar algo con eso no ?
<CesarGomez> por lo menos pa aprender xD!
<Andphe> si
<Andphe> claro que ese no es un paquete trivial
<Andphe> si quiere empezar con algo, intente portar un paquete pequeño
<Andphe> osea coger uno que ya esta hecho
<Andphe> y construirlo para otra version
<CesarGomez> eso he estado buscando, pues algo como para aprender
<Andphe> no hay algun programita que le guste usar ?
<CesarGomez> pues yo he estado probando con los indicadores, epro es como complejo eso
<CesarGomez> pero**
<Andphe> cuales indicadores ?
<CesarGomez> los de el panel que me parecia como medio breve
<CesarGomez> pues para ver como los agregaban y cosas asi, o como recopilan la info
<Andphe> ahh pero vos hablas de la programacion en si
<Andphe> no de los paquetes
<Andphe> :P
<CesarGomez> jajaja si por eso decia que es como complejo
<CesarGomez> mejor empiezo por algo mas breve xD!
<CesarGomez> ahora de programas ya como tal uso mucho gimp e inkscape sirven ?
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> "breve"
<CesarGomez> :$
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, fresco...
<CesarGomez> bkerensa es mujer?
<CesarGomez> ah no xD!
<JoseGutierrez_> jajajaa
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, la unica mujer hay era pleia
<SergioMeneses> pleia2
<CesarGomez> pero ella es de los duros xD!
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, si... 
<SergioMeneses> esta muuy arriba
<SergioMeneses> ahorita fue escogida como miembro del community council
<CesarGomez> tienes wiki de la nena ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez_ uds no tienen una foto q me pasen
<SergioMeneses> la url
<SergioMeneses> para el post
<CesarGomez> siks perame un seg
<SergioMeneses> eso si na foto chevere q eso sale en el planet
<JoseGutierrez_> esta sirve
<JoseGutierrez_> http://ubuntuone.com/1FAT6iJ5ZcaBnYQELyLWs0
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, sino tiene mas xD
<SergioMeneses> fresco
<CesarGomez> sirve https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/107400471364555567604/albums/profile/5632715284028427202 ??
<SergioMeneses> alguna de un evento
<SergioMeneses> asi q salga como en "accion"
<CesarGomez> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/107400471364555567604/albums/profile/5626013735384100482
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, fumando
<SergioMeneses> lol
<CesarGomez> esa de el FLISOL
<SergioMeneses> si esa mejor
<CesarGomez> si no me habia dado cuenta xD!
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez_ kuadrosx Andphe listo http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2011/10/20/ubuntu-co-has-two-new-ubuntu-members/
<CesarGomez> esoooo, Gracias SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez_ kuadrosx Andphe esta bien el post?
<CesarGomez> Claro al pelo :P
<JoseGutierrez_> Si brother gracias : )
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez_ listo! hay se fueron por todas las redes sociales mias xD
<CesarGomez> jajajaja bien bien :D
<JoseGutierrez_> SergioMenses anda en la farandula jajaaja
<SergioMeneses> claro!... lo q no se muestra no se vende
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JoseGutierrez_> jajaja sierto !!!!
<CesarGomez> momentico ahora no dan cuentas ?
<SergioMeneses> cuentas?=
<SergioMeneses> de q?
<CesarGomez> @ubuntu.com
<CesarGomez> un man pregunto no recuerdo cual y le dijeron que si pero no se como dan eso :$
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, los correos son su usuario de launchpad
<SergioMeneses> @ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> y se lo direccionan al correo de gmail
<CesarGomez> :O
<CesarGomez> me tienes que explicar como funciona xD!
<SergioMeneses> de aqui a una semana lo tienen activo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> eso se demora algo
<SergioMeneses> ahora lo q tienen q hacer es mirar lo del irc
<CesarGomez> como es lo de el irc?
<SergioMeneses> toca entrar a un canal y decir q te activen
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> pero no recuerdo el canal
<SergioMeneses> ...toca buscarlo
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, pense q les iban a poner mas problema... pasaron sobrados
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseGutierrez_> : )
<JoseGutierrez_> con esa barra virtual que teniamos jajaaja
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> si no nos ayudamos entre nosotros
<CesarGomez> jajajajjajaja si con ese apoyo xD!
<CesarGomez> si yo pense que iban a hacer mas preguntas
<CesarGomez> pero si viste a el que te pregunte que si era nena? ni le preguntaron nada asi sera el man de sobrado
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, si el tipo tenia una muy buena wiki
<CesarGomez> solo con los testimonios les basto!
<SergioMeneses> huy si
<SergioMeneses> q monton
<SergioMeneses> como diez
<JoseGutierrez_> la foto con Jono Bacon lo dice todo !!!!
<CesarGomez> jajaj si
<SergioMeneses> jajaja si q locura
<SergioMeneses> creo q ese iba por re-aprobación
<SergioMeneses> mmm... ya q recuerdo dentro de poco hay q reaprobarse a varios
<SergioMeneses> hollman, julia, czam
<SergioMeneses> julian
<CesarGomez> y vos
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> a mi me queda como un año
<JoseGutierrez_> cada cuanto hacen el proceso de re-aprovacion??
<CesarGomez> ahhh 
<SergioMeneses> dos años
<CesarGomez> me acaba de llegar mi cuaderno de documentacion :D
<JoseGutierrez_> dentro de 2 años nos estara reaprobando SergioMeneses por esos lares !!!!
<CesarGomez> y si xD!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, jeje no...personalmente no me gustan las boards
<JoseGutierrez_> y eso porque??
<SergioMeneses> no me gusta como trabajan...
<SergioMeneses> prefiero los concilios
<SergioMeneses> el otro año empiezo en el loco.council si todo sale bien
<CesarGomez> ajo!
<CesarGomez> uy que bueno
<SergioMeneses> asi q les toca aprender rapido porq pronto nos vamos
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JoseGutierrez_> a todas estas cuando es la reunion para documentacion SergioMeneses??
 * SergioMeneses hides
<CesarGomez> jajajajajaj
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, CesarGomez de este sabado en 8
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> pueden?
<CesarGomez> si
<CesarGomez> ese finde descanso :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, ?
<CesarGomez> pues tengo clase de 6 de la madrugada
<CesarGomez> pero a las 8 salgo
<JoseGutierrez_> yo descanso este fincho
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<JoseGutierrez_> pero si es de noche de 1
<SergioMeneses> entonces el sabado 3 de noviembre a las 10am?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, CesarGomez ↑↑ ¿
<CesarGomez> de una
<SergioMeneses> sabado de noche?.... huy no
<CesarGomez> el sabado no es 3
<CesarGomez> o mi calendario se equivoco o.o
<SergioMeneses> sabado 5
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<JoseGutierrez_> voy a ver como cuadro para poder estar presente si no me asignan tareas y me leo el log pero voy a tratar de estar presente
<CesarGomez> ah no ese si trabajo descanso el finde semana de el 29
<SergioMeneses> mmmm... lña idea es hablar del proximo blueprint
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez_ el 29?
<JoseGutierrez_> yo tambien descanso este fin de semana
<SergioMeneses> a q horas pueden ambos?
<CesarGomez> despues de las 8:30 cuando diga patron
<JoseGutierrez_> en la tarde
<JoseGutierrez_> !!!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, en la tarde es q horas?
<JoseGutierrez_> de las 2 pm hasta mas tarde segun la preferencia de ustedes
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, CesarGomez sabado 29... a las 2pm? confirman?
<JoseGutierrez_> Yes!!!!!
<CesarGomez> confirmado desde ya!
<JoseGutierrez_> hay que avisarle al nuevo compañero
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> yo envio correo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> frescos
<JoseGutierrez_> Ok
<CesarGomez> Muchachos buenas noticias actualizaron ::: http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, q ha visto respecto a imagen?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> parecen presos
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JoseGutierrez_> falto el cartel de se buscan jjajaajaaj
<CesarGomez> pues parce como le dije tengo en mente esos dos proyecticos para empezar, asi logramos que los miembros que ya estan se pongan como activos a colaborar con ideas para eso
<CesarGomez> y empezamos nuevaetapa con ese proyecto
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, eso eso! por i arrancabamos pero el cabezon del julian nada q me pasa el owner del proyecto
<CesarGomez> pues esperar a ver que pasa no? igual como decias todavia es el el front xD!
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, pues ya saliste de la board
<SergioMeneses> ahora a mirar q vas haciendo de mas
<CesarGomez> y si 
<SergioMeneses> podes vincular a JoseGutierrez_ tambien
<CesarGomez> me tienes que explicar unas cositas sobre las ventajas porque yo quiero aprender de las meeting que hacen algo como exclisivas apra ubuntu memebers
<CesarGomez> jah! esque JoseGutierrez tiene que estar vinculado xD!
<JoseGutierrez_> claro CesarGomez cuaenta con mi apoyo :)
<SergioMeneses> voy a ver si le paso a daniel el owner de jugadores
<CesarGomez> o a Jose que tambien juega no ?
<JoseGutierrez_> pero mi experiencia en juegos si es minima
<CesarGomez> ahhh
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses me baje unos dvds de juegos compilados para linux, lo malo esque yo no juego o.O, pero voy a probar con Playonlinux aunque no se como se usa xD!
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, oks oks
<CesarGomez> hollman: hola
<hollman> CesarGomez, tonces
<hollman> felicitaciones
<CesarGomez> Gracias pana
<CesarGomez> que tal como va todo ?
<hollman> bien
<hollman> por aca actualizando el android al movil
<SergioMeneses> hollman, \o
<CesarGomez> yo quiero un movil con androind pero el sueldo se encarga de impedirmelo :(
<CesarGomez> quiero un HTC HD :D
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, yo tengo un motorola K1... 
<CesarGomez> :O
<hollman> jajajajajaja
<hollman> yo quiero tantas cosas pero el sueldo me lo impide :P
<CesarGomez> yo tengo un LG de esos que el fondo de pantalla no se puede cambiar, alumbra en azul, no tiene ni pa una foto xD!
<hollman> eso con el tiempo se van teniendo las cosas ;)
<CesarGomez> si, claro asi es
<hollman> yq ue tal estuvo la reunion ?
<CesarGomez> ufff severa, eso fue rapidito o.O
<hollman> seee
<hollman> como peluqueando bobitos :P
<hollman> jejejeje
<hollman> a quien le toco primero ?
<CesarGomez> a mi xD!
<CesarGomez> pues de nosotros
<hollman> jejejejejeje
<CesarGomez> el primero fue tenach
<hollman> ha bueno, antes hubo otro 
<hollman> cuando yo me presente fui el primero de toda la reunion :-o
<hollman> me cague del susto :D
<JoseGutierrez_> jajajaaj
<Andphe> haha
<CesarGomez> jajajajaj pues imaginate asi estaba yo xD!
<CesarGomez> pero fue rapidito no preguntaron mucho 3 preguntas por cada uno y sale
<CesarGomez> a votar
<hollman> breve !!!
<CesarGomez> si, pero genial muy bueno el susto xD!
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez_ les fue rebien! salieron rapido de eso! antes preguntaban mas
<SergioMeneses> hollman, menos mal tenian buenas referencias y respondieron bien
<JoseGutierrez_> si y al apoyo de la comunidad
<JoseGutierrez_> :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, si... eso le impresiono a pleia
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JoseGutierrez_> jajaja estabamos con nuestra barra
<SergioMeneses> \o\ \o/ /o/
<CesarGomez> jajajaja uy si genial ese apoyo jajajajaja
<CesarGomez> colombia se tomo esa meeting en ese momento jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, a ud dentro de poco le toca renovar membresia
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos hablamos luego!
<SergioMeneses> buena noche
<JoseGutierrez_> Buenas noches a todos
<CesarGomez> same here
<sergiokof> o.O
<Andphe> quien es el responsable de la pagina ?
<Andphe> uds no ven mal el sitio ?
<Andphe> solo se ve mal en chrome
<Andphe> en ff funciona
<kdrx> Andphe: ya lo reportamos
<Andphe> ok
<kdrx> el same dijo que lo habia reportado en launchpad
<kdrx> ...
<Andphe> aversh
<Andphe> gracias kdrx 
<Andphe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co
<Andphe> there are currently no open bugs
<kdrx> [10:45:24] <luis_lopez> donde? aqui: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-sitioweb ?
<kdrx> [10:46:02] <luis_lopez> lo mejor es reportar errores del sitio web en la pagina de launchpad, asi nadie los borra :P
<kdrx> ne fin
<kdrx> chao
<Andphe> gracias
<Andphe> suerte
<Andphe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-sitioweb
<Andphe> tampoco hay
<Andphe> #pokerface
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-22
<tkw-one[theBades> m4v: veo al sapo que me baneo en ubuntu.es .... salta al estanque renacuajo.... 
<m4v> tkw-one[theBades: si quieres discutir tu ban, te espero en #ubuntu-es-ops, las condiciones son las mismas.
<k-milogars> buenas tarde a todos
<kuadrosx> o/
<k-milogars> una ayuda a una pregunta :)
<k-milogars> http://tinyurl.com/5sede23
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-23
<k-milogars> esto si esta callado
<Andphe> nos dijo bullosos ?
<kuadrosx> se
<WaSeidel> Hola
<Andphe> ole
<WaSeidel> que mas como van, desde cuando en twitter?
<Andphe> :S
<Andphe> u-co ?
<Andphe> desde hace tiempo
<Andphe> pero creo que lo que hace es solo sincroniar identi.ca con twitter
<WaSeidel> hmm... lastima yo no tengo identi.ca me borraron de allá creo que por no entrar :D
<WaSeidel> bueno los dejo seguire con mi sabado de peliculas online 
<chamiso> bnas
<k-milogars> que silencio
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-16
<scot3004> hola
<sergiokof> ping skof 
<skof> que onda
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-17
<Bart____> Buenas Buenas
<devilman_> buenas noches!!
<devilman_> deseo saber saber q paso con el mirror de la UN
<devilman_> voy a montar un servidor en dicha U y ps seria bueno aprovechar para darle vida
<DGUERRERO> vea: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.unal.edu.co-archive
<DGUERRERO> si lo va a ser desde el campus, los DNS no resuelven la direccion ubuntu.unal.edu.co, toca usar http://168.176.34.158/
<devilman_> mmm, pero esa direccion creo q es la de matematicas.unal.edu.co/releases
<devilman_> la idea es darle vida al mirror con eso vuelven a quedar los repos de ubuntu
<DGUERRERO> pues ese mirror es el que yo uso cuando estoy en el campus (igual el proxy no deja conectarse por fuera)
<devilman_> no hay forma de contacatar a don Xavier Corredor Llano??
<devilman_> contactar*
<DGUERRERO> pues ahi por el launchpad
<devilman_> no hay q tener cuenta??
<DGUERRERO> yep jeje
<devilman_> juasjuasjuas
<DGUERRERO> cree una y de paso se hace miembro oficial de la comunidad ;)
<devilman_> :o
<DGUERRERO> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<devilman_> pero ya deben ser muchos, uno mas debe hacer bulto
<devilman_> XD
<DGUERRERO> Ubuntu significa "Yo soy porque nosotros somos" ;)
<devilman_> ps sera hacerle pa ver si me encuentro con don Xavier, en caso contrario montare el repo en el servidor q tengo q montar en la Nacho
<DGUERRERO> eso, porque por ahora los repositorios se encuentran actualizados, pero siempre que sale una nueva version se demoran como un mes en actualizarlos
<devilman_> ps por ahora necesito el repo de Natty
<devilman_> debo crear una pagina wiki???
<BartOC3> para ser miembro oficial de Ubuntu-Co
<BartOC3> asi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kcbart
<devilman_> me lleva, por ahora me quedo con el launchpad
<BartOC3> lol
<ofprieto_> jaja
<ofprieto_> hola devilman_ 
<ofprieto_> pero no es complicado jeje cuestion de jugar un rato con la wiki de prueba y yap
<devilman_> ps si pero hace como :z
<DGUERRERO> o-t ¿hoy hay reunion del concilio?
<devilman_> vaticano??
<JHOSMAN> wenas noches! 
<BartOC3> wenas noches don jhosman
<JHOSMAN> manada de desocupados q hacen! 
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<BartOC3> mire quien habla...
<BartOC3> viendo el partido....
<JHOSMAN> cual partido? 
<BartOC3> chile vs argentina
<ofprieto_> hooo
<ofprieto_> cuanto va o cuanto quedo ?
<BartOC3> y yankees vs tigers  en beisbol 
<BartOC3> quedo 2-1 gano argentina...
<JHOSMAN> Que no se note que no me gusta el footbol jaja 
<JHOSMAN> xD 
<BartOC3> lol
<JHOSMAN> Colombia contra quien jugaba? 
<BartOC3> camerun 
<BartOC3> quedo 3-0
<JHOSMAN> := 
<JHOSMAN> =) 
 * JHOSMAN jeje 
<ofprieto_> jajajja JHOSMAN  me imagino que aposto
<JHOSMAN> Nope ofprieto
<JHOSMAN> Bart0c3 por q no invita a Diyina a la reu? 
<BartOC3> si no le gusta los deportes...xD
<DGUERRERO> y ahorita el capitulo estreno de la tercera temporada de The Walking Dead
<JHOSMAN> ahh si 
<JHOSMAN> mierda! jaja gracias DGURRERO por acordarme :P 
<BartOC3> aaaa me da flojera invitela.....
<BartOC3> xD
<ofprieto_> ami ni me cargooo
<ofprieto_> oigan le conecte un monitor al portatil y ahora no da video el portatil haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ofprieto_> :(
<BartOC3> lol 
<BartOC3> lo daño
<JHOSMAN> bueno voy a buscarla... a ver donde andará 
<ofprieto_> huuuu
<BartOC3> ya viene diyina...
<ofprieto_> ya regreso :(
<JHOSMAN> :P eso!
<BartOC3> tui tui...
<JHOSMAN> quien tutui?? 
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<BartOC3> ajjajaja
<BartOC3> yerda escamoso....
<BartOC3> WIN
<Diyis> Wenas!!!! jelouuuu
<JHOSMAN> lol
<JHOSMAN> DGUERRERO como quedó la UNAL despues de la semana pasada 
<DGUERRERO> con menos ladrillos en los caminos jajajaja
<BartOC3> ja
<JHOSMAN> 0=(
<JHOSMAN> el jueves llegaron los capuchos mi U 
<JHOSMAN> y se tiraron toda la jornada de instalacion ¬¬ 
<BartOC3> mie
<DGUERRERO> esos mkas se tiran todo...
<DGUERRERO> aqui hicieron cancelar una ceremonia de grados
<JHOSMAN> jajajaj
<JHOSMAN> los dejaron con el vestido puesto xD 
<JHOSMAN> lol
<Diyis> Jajajjaa coje bart como te joden en fb
<JHOSMAN> así como cuando dejan a la novia plantada en la igresia jajaja
<DGUERRERO> y lo peor es que estaba de visita la ministra de educacion de alemania tambien...
<devilman_> ah caray se nota q estoy desconectado de la U, NPI de la ministra
<JHOSMAN> Nota de interes: http://www.eltiempo.com/colombia/bogota/profesor-culpa-a-esmad-de-perder-parte-de-su-oreja_12309703-4
<JHOSMAN> puf! locos
<DGUERRERO> bueno, y a que horas empieza la reunion? que estoy que me voy a dormir...
<Bartoc3> Fuck el vecino apago el internet...:S
<devilman_> lo mas ridiculo son los comentarios de la pagina
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> es q vive pegado a ofprieto 
<Bartoc3> wtf ?
<Diyis> jajajajajajjaa
<Bartoc3> aja q tenia q decirle jhosman a diyina ?
<Diyis> jhosman tenia q decirme algo??
<Bartoc3> sip
<Diyis> miee se perdio
<Bartoc3> salio corriendo...xD
<Diyis> jajajjajajajjaa 
<ofprieto> que yo que ?
<Bartoc3> no tu jhosman salio corriendo
<JHOSMAN> el tetering de Android urio 
<JHOSMAN> murio
<JHOSMAN> toco con USB Modem
<Bartoc3> lol
<Diyis> jajjajaja
<Bartoc3> ojala este vecino no apague el internet....xD
<JHOSMAN> :P
<devilman_> super, ya contacte a Xavier
<JHOSMAN> pero ome ud no tiene un nodo pegado? 
<DGUERRERO> devilman_ bien! avisa en que quedó eso
<Bartoc3> no nada es intranet....
<devilman_> claro, parece q me dejaran a cargo del mirror, solo tengo q saber como se hace ^_^
<JHOSMAN> de q hablan? 
<DGUERRERO> de los repositorios de la UN
<JHOSMAN> aahhh+
<DGUERRERO> pero re bien, esos repositorios cuando uno está en el campus bajan paquetes a toda miercoles
<Bartoc3> jhosman que le querias decir algo a diyina...
<JHOSMAN> DGUERRERO a #ubuntu-co-meeting
<DGUERRERO> como diga jefe
<JHOSMAN> Bartoc3 si le quería decir algo a Diyina pero no quizo atender la tienda =( 
<Diyis> mmm
<Diyis> q tontada....por q dije wenas
<Fernando_Giraldo> uish
<Fernando_Giraldo> que agresvidad
<JHOSMAN> Diyis hoy estás de mal humor? =( weno entonces ya no 
<Bartoc3> jajajalol salio corriendo
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN, usted no puede ver una niña en la comunidad porque ya esta molesandola ^ ^
<Diyis> Fuertee!!!!
<Diyis> Jajjaa no estoy de mal humor! jajajjaja
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo pero que culpa si Diyis es chebre :P jejeje 
<Diyis> Chevere!!! tu  y tu horrografia!
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero no trollie
<Fernando_Giraldo> dejela llegar
<Fernando_Giraldo> déjela acomodar
<Fernando_Giraldo> que coja confianza
<JHOSMAN> ella llegó hace resto! 
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> si supiera! lol 
<Fernando_Giraldo> ah bueno... entonces el metido soy yo lol
<JHOSMAN> xD
<Fernando_Giraldo> Diyis,  es costeña?
<Bartoc3> sip de ctg....
<Fernando_Giraldo> epa
<JHOSMAN> Vive en  Cartagena 
<JHOSMAN> de indias
<Diyis> Jajjaja dejame responder!
<Fernando_Giraldo> deberiamos hacer release party en cartagena
<Bartoc3> :P
<Bartoc3> respondes muy lento...xD jejje
<Diyis> jajjaa es q veo otras cosas
<JHOSMAN> deberían!
<JHOSMAN> Bartoc3 Diyis http://www.ubuntu-co.com/ubuntu-quantal-release-party 
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches  Todos
<Diyis> buenas josegutierres
<JoseGutierrez> una consulta alguien sabe como recuperar una particion que fue eliminada con distribuciones linux ya sea ubuntu o debian???
<Diyis> joseGutierrez
<JoseGutierrez> hi Diyis
<JHOSMAN> no :P 
<Diyis> ¬¬ jhosman!
<JoseGutierrez> tocara seguir googleando haber que se puede hacer
<JHOSMAN> diyis le estoy respondiendo a JoseGutierrez por q me haces caras! ha! jaja
<Diyis> bueno ya no dire nada pues.....pff
<Diyis> jajajjaa XD
<JHOSMAN> =( 
<JoseGutierrez> Diyis tu eres libre de decir lo que quieras .... eso si mucho cuidado con JHOSMAN jajaja / es broma brother LoL
<Diyis> Jejjee gracias Jose!
<JHOSMAN> jajajaja JoseGutierrez cuando regresa por tabogo 
<JoseGutierrez> y a todas estas Diyis de que ciudad es....##~~??
<Diyis> Cartagena de Indias :D
<JoseGutierrez> vea pues usted es colega de Bartc3 creo que el tambien es de esos lares
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero en serio cuidado con JHOSMAN 
<JoseGutierrez> jajaajajaa
<Diyis> Sii..
<JHOSMAN> ¬¬ 
<Diyis> es vive en el mismo barrio :D
<JHOSMAN> jaja malditps! 
<Diyis> pobre jhosman!
<Bartoc3> si ella vive cerca de mi casa
<Bartoc3> para envia de jhosman
<Bartoc3> xD
<JoseGutierrez> viejo JHOSMAN hay si paila brother jajaajaa
<JHOSMAN> Pufff envidia de vivir cerca de usted? jajajaja lol 
<Bartoc3> epicWIN
<JHOSMAN> bartoc3
<JHOSMAN> lol
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<Diyis> XD jajajajajajaa
<Diyis> uds si son! es mas hasta tengo fotos con bart en Fb! en 3...2..1 revisando el fb de bart jajajjaja
<Bartoc3> jajaja 
<Bartoc3> ya me stalkeo completo por lo minimo
<JoseGutierrez> Parcero JHOSMAN porque tan callado quedo aburrido despues de saber que Bartc3 convive en el mismo vecindario de Diyis
<Bartoc3> yerdaaaa ojala no me banee de la lista de uco
<Bartoc3> xD
<Diyis> Jajajjajaa
<Diyis> Si son pesadoos!
<JHOSMAN> la verdad lo sé hace mucho tiempo pero es q no me puedo hacer a la idea de vivir en la misma cuadra de bartoc3 q fastidio tan **** xD lol 
<Diyis> XD
<JoseGutierrez> quien sera peor JHOSMAN o Bartc3 Voten por favor ???
<Diyis> Pero pues no tienes q vivir en la cuadra de Bartoc3...yo no vivo alli...sino cuadras antes :D
<JHOSMAN> Diyis @ubuntuco se caracteríza por ser la Comunidad Troll de Colombia (eso dicen) no me consta! 
<JHOSMAN> :P me gusta mas esa idea! jaja 
<Bartoc3> jhosma +1
<devilman_> bueno se va este pecho, nos vemos, les comentare despues a ver q pasa con el repo de la UN
<DGUERRERO> ok man
<DGUERRERO> nos mantiene informados
<DGUERRERO> y no se olvide hacerse miembro oficial
<devilman_> claro q yes
<devilman_> ajajaja
<Diyis> Jajjajaa y me encanta que sea asi..de troll :D jajajjaa
<devilman_> adios ps
<Bartoc3> mire a quien le acaban de decir ojala no rompa corazoncitos....xD
<Diyis> Jajajajajajaja heyy sii donde esta jota?
<JHOSMAN> creeme que si todo UCO se reuniera un día sería un completo parche jajajajaja 
<JHOSMAN>     The Unseeded Universe Final Freeze is now in effect. This effectively finishes up the changes going into the Quantal Ubuntu archive for the 12.10 release.     The archive is looking in very good shape indeed due to your efforts and all those excellent fixes submitted since Beta 2.  On behalf of the Ubuntu Release team,  Thank you!!
<JHOSMAN> Eso me acaba de llegar 
<JHOSMAN> Wow acabaron QUantal! 
<Bartoc3> esta perdido no ha aparecido...xD
<JHOSMAN> =P 
<Diyis> jajajjaa bartoc
<JoseGutierrez> empezando por el MegaTroll JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> :P
<Diyis> estuvieran todos en el kayac voletados...
<Diyis> volteados*
<Bartoc3> jajajaj si menos mal..xD
<Diyis> jajajajjajajaja seria una buena escena!
<wilmar> jovenes, en que página están las instrucciones para renovar la membresía?
<JHOSMAN> Wilmar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/RenovacionMembresia 
<andresmujica-web> se durmio CesarGomez 
<JoseGutierrez> jajaja 
<Bartoc3> lol
<JHOSMAN> durmió 
<Diyis> ahora si haces correciones, jhosman?
<Diyis> XD XD jajajaa
<Bartoc3> WIN
<JHOSMAN> entendí "murió" 
<JHOSMAN> yo dije q se dirmió 
<Diyis> y para remate no lee bien jajajjajaa
<JHOSMAN> q culpa ando a oscuras! :P 
<andresmujica-web> Diyis:  hay que entenderlo... solo quedan 2 dias para el lanzamiento y no piensa en MAS NAA
<Bartoc3> osea andresmujica-web entre mas llegue el dia es peor 
<JHOSMAN> andresmujida-web CORRECCION!!! queda un día! :D
<Bartoc3> JoseGutierrez mire yo hago parte de la comunidad de oc3gamers y dentro de la comunidad hay gente de SL interesada en realizar eventos
<JoseGutierrez> viejo Ferando_Giraldo al fin que se comento acerca del levantamiento de la moderacion en la lista
<JoseGutierrez> parce si algo me manda un correo quiero buscar gente que me ayude porque estoy solo y tu gente puede servir para futuros eventos o farras jajaja 
<Bartoc3> para ambas cosas jejej
<JoseGutierrez> LoL
<Diyis> de q me perdi?
<Bartoc3> de que hay farra en cali 
<Bartoc3> por cuenta de JoseGutierrez
<Diyis> Weeepa!
<Diyis> Mchhh y yo no puedo ir!
<Diyis> :/
<JHOSMAN> Siii el dijo! 
<JHOSMAN> me consta!
<JoseGutierrez> si en cali yo invito y cada no paga su consumo bueno la primera garrafa de aguardiente blanco del valle va por mi cuenta
<JHOSMAN> Eso 
<JHOSMAN> el tambien dijo q cubre pasajes! :P
<JoseGutierrez> jajaaja LoL
<Bartoc3> si y hospedaje,,,
 * andresmujica-web huele a garrafa
 * JoseGutierrez me pregunto como seran los rolos tomando trago de verdad
<Bartoc3> yerdaaaaaaa q pulla.....
<Bartoc3> yo los quiere ver tomar aca en cartagena....xD q no hay restrinciones de ningun tipo....xD farra 24 horas 7 dias....xD
<Diyis> Jajajjajajjaja Asi es! Rolos no demoran tomando y caleños ps..no see
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez jajaja ni pregunte! 
<JHOSMAN> por q yo le hago de una! 
<Diyis> Bartoc3 tu q opinas jhosman si aguanta una farra?
<JHOSMAN> jaja diga a ver! 
<Bartoc3> eee la verdad la verdad no creo...
<JoseGutierrez> pero los rolos se emborrachan con el sereno..... y tomando eso de aguardiente antioqueño que es para la niñas que riza eso no me hace cosquillas a mi / perdon Fernando_Giraldo
<Bartoc3> si fue como la de mi cumple q fueron 14 horas tomando
<JHOSMAN> ¬¬ deje de hablar pahas! jaja 
<Diyis> JAjajajajajajajajajaj es cierto jhosman como dices eso tu no estabas aca ¬¬
<JHOSMAN> pero q deje de hablar pahas bartoc3 q yo le doy hasta onde pueda 
<Diyis> tu eres rolo...jajjajajaja
<Diyis> no aguantas....depronto aguardiente...
<Diyis> pero tequila o vodka? sera?
<JoseGutierrez> jajaja JHOSMAN no aguanta aguardiente que va aguantar eso
<JHOSMAN> Diyis no me conoces
<JHOSMAN> xd
<JHOSMAN> igual si no les aguanto me tendrán q aguantar ebrio jajaja 
<Diyis> nada...se le echa al agua jajjajajja
<JoseGutierrez> se le maquilla, se depilan las cejas se le coloca peluca y se deja en una esquina tirado JHOSMAN asi es en Cali con los que no soportan el licor
<JHOSMAN> jajajajaja lol diyis q mala sos conmigo! xD
<JHOSMAN> jajajajaja
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN: y el link del de brazil?
<JHOSMAN> ahh pere
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<IngForigua> me vale chimba
<IngForigua> el ot
<IngForigua> pero que hp risa
<IngForigua> jajajajajajajajajaja
<IngForigua> patrollcita
<Diyis> sorry bajon de luz
<JoseGutierrez> estan en Razonamiento de energia en Cartagena ? Diyis jajajaaj
<andresmujica-web> a mi me encanta decirle patrollcita :)
<Diyis> nada
<Fernando_Giraldo> JoseGutierrez, entonces cual guaro le gusta?
<BrayanBautista> Me Puedo meter Jajaja José Nectar o Chicha jajajaj 
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez sabia q en las ciudades cercanas a la costa o al oceano es normal q se baje la electricidad?
 * andresmujica-web patrollcita = https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=es&fromgroups=#!topic/soliun/z7n7mqTReVQ
<IngForigua> Diyis: es ..
<IngForigua> quien?
<IngForigua> nestro?
<IngForigua> nestroll?
<JoseGutierrez> guaro del valle, o caucano claro que este ultimo si pega muy duro y me gusta tomar absolut vodka eso si me coloca full loco
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: mk ud si jode con ese guaro
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<JHOSMAN> lol
<JHOSMAN> eso es pa loros! xD 
<JoseGutierrez> gracias por el dato no tenia idea JHOSMAN
<Fernando_Giraldo> parz el mejor guaro del pais es el antioqueño
<Fernando_Giraldo> el mejor ron el viejo de caldas
<Fernando_Giraldo> eso creo que no tiene discusión
<Diyis> .....Puac.. claro  qno!
<Fernando_Giraldo> de otros tragos si podemos hablar
<JoseGutierrez> el ron se lo acepto .... pero el antioqueño es muy suave parce.... algun dia pruebe el caucano y vera que tan loco acaba parcero
<IngForigua> loros jajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
<IngForigua> ahi le hablan JoseGutierrez
<Fernando_Giraldo> de tequila por ejemplo el jose cuervo me gusta bastante
<IngForigua> me bloque de face hdp
<Fernando_Giraldo> precisamente eso es lo mejor
<Fernando_Giraldo> de hecho el que mas me gusta es el tapa azul
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: parce vendedor de caucano
<CesarGomez> pero el amarillo
<Fernando_Giraldo> que es todavia mas suave
<JHOSMAN> jajajajaj forigua está llorando por q lo bloquearon en Facebook jajaja 
<JoseGutierrez> jajajaajaajajaaja
<CesarGomez> y si!
<CesarGomez> esta que se coje a tiros xD!
<ofprieto> dios que loco esto grrr
<CesarGomez> IngForigua: no se le olvide lo que le dije por telefono ¬¬
<Fernando_Giraldo> por troll?
<ofprieto> ando revisando un computador feo grrr
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: trabajador honersto y repsonsable y que nso conocemos de hace 5 años
<CesarGomez> mas de 5
<IngForigua> eso
<IngForigua> jajaja
<CesarGomez> yo coloque que mas de 6 xD!
<IngForigua> eso
<CesarGomez> jajajajaj
<IngForigua> yo digo que 7
<CesarGomez> jajajaj eso
<CesarGomez> y que me conocio por esto de el SL
<CesarGomez> o lo que sea pero mas de 6 años
<IngForigua> Fernando_Giraldo: cuales urnas?????????????
<IngForigua> ole
<Fernando_Giraldo> las de elección del concilio
<Fernando_Giraldo> jejeje
<IngForigua> se lanzo?
<Diyis> mmm bueno gente
<IngForigua> Diyis: pere
<IngForigua> ud es nestor?
<IngForigua> nestroll?
<Diyis> me despidooo feliz noche y un besito desde cartagena!
<IngForigua> tan lindo
<IngForigua> jjaja
<Diyis> mmm Diyina Fernandez De cartagena de indias
<Fernando_Giraldo> jajaj IngForigua que hueva parz
<IngForigua> ups
<Diyis> No, soy mujer..
<IngForigua> jajaja
<Diyis> y no seas tan tonto...
<IngForigua> sorry
<IngForigua> hahahaha
<IngForigua> pokerface
<CesarGomez> lol
<CesarGomez> momentico
<IngForigua> maximunpokerface
<CesarGomez> Diyis no te vayas :$
<CesarGomez> hablemos :)
<Diyis> mmm naaa suficiente con compararme con nestor..
<IngForigua> solteros en 1 , 2 , 3 ...
<CesarGomez> jajajajaja
<CesarGomez> xD!
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<CesarGomez> :(
<IngForigua> como el se llama yeneris
<IngForigua> o algo asi
<andresmujica-web> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+poll/concilio2012
<IngForigua> pues los confundo
<Fernando_Giraldo> jajaja cuando no es JHOSMAN es IngForigua 
<IngForigua> Fernando_Giraldo: naaaaaaaaaaa
<Diyis> De veras...
<IngForigua> se lanzo al concilio?
<Fernando_Giraldo> diyis todo bien relajese
<Diyis> Jajajjaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> IngForigua, sisa
<Diyis> yo ando bn relax
<spike_> hola 
<Diyis> lo q no sabe ingforigua es q soy pero q nestor
<Diyis> jajajjajaja
<Diyis> peor*
<spike_> ya estoy en mi equipo uff que diferencia
<Fernando_Giraldo> Diyis, donde vemos fotos tuyas?
<CesarGomez> me perdi o.O
<IngForigua> Fernando_Giraldo: naaaaaaaa comos e va lanzar al concilio
<spike_> humm ando mas atrazado en los correos de la lista jajaj como 2000 por leer jajaj
<IngForigua> hay que cuidar las redes libres perro
<Diyis> jajjajajjaa
<Fernando_Giraldo> IngForigua,  jeje porque? que pasooo?
<IngForigua> Diyis: jajajajajajaja
<IngForigua> Fernando_Giraldo: okay
<spike_> IngForigua,  siempre me gasto la plata del nano jaja
<JoseGutierrez> Diyis mucho cuidado con IngForigua y CesarGomez son un peligro para ti jajaajajaa
<IngForigua> votare por bart
<Fernando_Giraldo> IngForigua,  no las descuido
<CesarGomez> yo ??
<Fernando_Giraldo> fresco
<IngForigua> naaaaaaaaaaaaa yo relajao soy mero viejo
<CesarGomez> si yo soy flakito e inofensivo :(!
<IngForigua> Diyis: mas bien cuidado con estos geeks solteros
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> si mas bien
<CesarGomez> jajajajajjaaj
<DGUERRERO> ::alguien que ponga la buitre señal....
<Fernando_Giraldo> los dejo
<Diyis> jajajajaa
<IngForigua> SE NOTA QUE NO ESTA SERGIOMENESES
<Fernando_Giraldo> mañana toca madrugar
<Fernando_Giraldo> suerte
<Diyis> En serio te vas?
<CesarGomez> yo tengo novia (H), pero me tiene en celo :-|
<spike_> como funciona el ubuntulog_ 
<spike_> ¡?
<Fernando_Giraldo> jum Diyis trabajo a las 6 am
<Diyis> jajajjajaa bueno iba a dar mi fb a ver si me ven
<Fernando_Giraldo> :(
<Diyis> jajajjajaa
<CesarGomez> eso
<CesarGomez> eso
<spike_> huyyyy
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno ya no me voy
<CesarGomez> mande link!!!
<spike_> chao Fernando_Giraldo 
<Fernando_Giraldo> :P
<CesarGomez> :P
<Diyis> jajajjaja joda! q no se note...
<BrayanBautista> Adios Fernando Q descanses
<Fernando_Giraldo> jajaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> hey gracias a todos
<Diyis> preguntenle a nestor o bartoc3 o jhosman
<Diyis> ellos me tienen en fb
<CesarGomez> mmm
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo ya vi tu face
<viperhoot> o/
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: yo no jarto bebo
<Fernando_Giraldo> XD
<CesarGomez> por ese comentario me veo obligado a preguntar: Cuantos años tienes Diyis ?
<IngForigua> no sea vulgar hijo
<CesarGomez> jajajajaj
<Fernando_Giraldo> CesarGomez, eso no se pregunta mijo
<CesarGomez> jajajajaja
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh calmela hijo yo el presento mis primas
<Fernando_Giraldo> jaja IngForigua 
<IngForigua> no estaopanten a la chica
<CesarGomez> stan buenas xD!
<Diyis> adivine
<BrayanBautista> forigua tiene una menor de edad de 16 Jajajajajajaja
<CesarGomez> yo diria que unos 20
<IngForigua> 34?
<Diyis> jajajaja 
<IngForigua> mas?
<IngForigua> uuuu
<IngForigua> 40?
<CesarGomez> lol
<BrayanBautista> jajajajaj
<CesarGomez> jajajajaj el Forigua dijo consegui vete xD!
<IngForigua> yo soy cucho parce tengo 48
<CesarGomez> lol
<Diyis> jajajjaa 
<Diyis> con razon
<JoseGutierrez> bueno feliz noche a todos l
<Diyis> tengo 21
<Diyis> Feliz noche
<CesarGomez> jah!
<CesarGomez> ve que si
<IngForigua> jajajaja CesarGomez se las huele
<CesarGomez> me la pille con esa respuesta!
<Diyis> Q tengan dulces sueños Bye!!!
<IngForigua> Chao
<BrayanBautista> Adios José Que descanses
<CesarGomez> y el link o.O?
<IngForigua> pilas con estos frikis solteros
<Diyis> ahh y no estoy soltera
<Diyis> :D
<CesarGomez> mejor
<IngForigua> jajajajaja jaque mate
<CesarGomez> asi no hay compromiso xD!
<CesarGomez> :P
<BrayanBautista> jajjaj
<Diyis> jajja pues esos juegos no van conmigo..
<CesarGomez> buuu :(
<CesarGomez> es antichevere :(
<IngForigua> si pilla ya clamese
<IngForigua> hechese agua y duerma
<Diyis> Finish him!
<Diyis> jajjajaja
<CesarGomez> lol
<CesarGomez> nah mijo yo tengo comida fija en casa (H)!
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: 
<IngForigua> parce
<Diyis> jajajajaja fuerteee
<CesarGomez> ñor
<Diyis> jajajjajaja
<IngForigua> no vio la charla de redes libres?
<Diyis> byeee
<IngForigua> de wilson?
<CesarGomez> no parce
<CesarGomez> no pude asistir
<IngForigua> no sabe quien el cuenta como les fue
<CesarGomez> era en la mañana y yo ese dia staba en entrevista
<CesarGomez> pa lo que le dije
<CesarGomez> pues estoy averiguandome con los de la UCC
<CesarGomez> aer que me dicen
<CesarGomez> depronto uno de los profesores que nos ayuda estaba presente
<CesarGomez> yo le envie un correo al man a ver que me dice
<BrayanBautista> Muchachos voy a dictar la charla de redes libres con mi compañero andres totalmente invitados
<CesarGomez> eso
<CesarGomez> +1
<CesarGomez> cuando y en donde ?
<BrayanBautista> en la ECCI
<BrayanBautista> SABADO 20 DE OCTUBRE 10 AM
<CesarGomez> que es ejo ?
<CesarGomez> o.O
<IngForigua> se fue la chica esta gente se calmo
<CesarGomez> jajajaja
<CesarGomez> nah!
<IngForigua> BrayanBautista: donde?
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: im watching you
<IngForigua> rebn hijo
<BrayanBautista> see yo vere va y de hay cojemos a la fiste del lanzamiento
<CesarGomez> venga papa necesito plata xD!
<BrayanBautista> forigua le hablan
<spike_> BrayanBautista,  no que se iva a dormir
<spike_> !!!!
<CesarGomez> bueno como dijo andrea ...
<vientosolar> Alguien pu aki a esta hora?
<IngForigua> see
<scot3004> hola
<DGUERRERO> Buenos Dias
<scot3004> buenas
<scot3004> como hago si quiero votar al concilio de ubuntu-co y no soy miembro
<ofprieto> hummm
<scot3004> mmm}
<scot3004> que?
<scot3004> donde son las votaciones al concilio
<scot3004> ?
<scot3004> ya vi
<scot3004> jeje
<ofprieto> dios me salio un error instalalndo virtual box
<hollman> ubuntu-co-bot ?
<ubuntu-co-bot> hollman: Error: "?" is not a valid command.
<ofprieto> ubuntu-co-bot, ?
<ubuntu-co-bot> ofprieto: Error: "?" is not a valid command.
<ofprieto> ubuntu-co-bot, hi
<ubuntu-co-bot> ofprieto: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<ofprieto> ubuntu-co-bot, log
<ubuntu-co-bot> ofprieto: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ofprieto> ubuntu-co-bot, lo
<ubuntu-co-bot> ofprieto: Error: "lo" is not a valid command.
<ofprieto> ubuntu-co-bot, whoami
<ubuntu-co-bot> ofprieto: I don't recognize you.
<ofprieto> grrr
<Costeelation> holaaaa
<Costeelation> alguien vivo?
<Costeelation> |-) 
<Costeelation> aburridos
<Costeelation> :/
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-18
<scot3004> hola
<JHOSMAN> Buenas a todos
 * JHOSMAN prueba
<dedalux> aque hora estara disponible 12.10
<JHOSMAN> dedalux soy quien puso esa info 
<JHOSMAN> ya estan los DVD de los sources arriba
<dedalux> gracias
<BartOC3> Buenas Buenas
<JHOSMAN> q quiere Barto!
<JHOSMAN> ome ust hasta q hora va a estar por aqui???? 
<BartOC3> xD
<BartOC3> por mucho tiempo
<BartOC3> no tengo nada q hacer...
<JHOSMAN> por que sabe ahora voy a salir a clases.... 
<JHOSMAN> la propuesta es la siguiente 
<JHOSMAN> ya tengo todo listo para el lanzamiento de quantal 
<JHOSMAN> entonces para q esté pendiente y apenas esté haga todo el SPAM
<BartOC3> eeeee :P
<JHOSMAN> ??
<BartOC3> y en cuanto tiempo es
<JHOSMAN> no se 
<JHOSMAN> es q no me quieren decir la hora xD
<JHOSMAN> aunque sabe 
<JHOSMAN> me voy a llevar el compu a la U 
<dedalux> cual es el canal de Ubuntu Developers?
<JHOSMAN> #ubuntu+1
<BartOC3> jajaj lol
<JHOSMAN> u.u pero no dicen nada...
<carlosef> No pensaba en actualizar a QQ/12.10 pero estoy tentado despues de ver el video en OMG Ubuntu.
<Bartoc3> yo no pienso actualizar por ahora...xD
<dedalux> Buenas tardes ya esta disponible
<pattoin> Hola a todos 
<pattoin> !!!
<JORGE__> hola amigos necesito ayuda para asignar el tamaño de particion para instalar ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> Buenas moach@s!
<JHOSMAN> Kiai!
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-19
<scot3004> hola
<ofprieto> Hola sergiokof hola todos!!!
<ofprieto> don JHOSMAN 
<ofprieto> :P
<sergiokof> hola ofprieto 
<JHOSMAN> ah
<JHOSMAN> q paso ofprieto
<ofprieto> ya esta terminado la actualizacion JHOSMAN pero se quedo en obteniendo paquetes nuevos
<JHOSMAN> mmm
<JHOSMAN> como asi 
<ofprieto> estoy actualizando a 12.10 y se qeudo en el paso "Obteniendo paquetes nuevos" no avanza ni sale nada :(
<JHOSMAN> Contrl+Z
<JHOSMAN> sudo apt-get -f install
<JHOSMAN> Ya acabe la prsentacion para mañana 
<JHOSMAN> )= 
<JHOSMAN> =)
<ofprieto> jajja yo no se que le esta pasando a esto grrrr
<ofprieto> que bien 
<ofprieto> pero serio es a las 2pm!!!
<ofprieto> como muy temprano e que queria ir al nodo de fontibon para un curso de seguridad jejej
<ofprieto> si vio en la lista
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-14
<redlion> buenas
<redlion> quien a instalado por casualidad un debian en particion gpt
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-16
<JHOSMAN> Olvidé que teníamos reunión... quien anda por aquó?
<JHOSMAN> Ah no, es mañana :P
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-17
<Ubuntero|7586> una pregunta en cali o en colombia hay algún lugar en donde vendan un portatil con Ubuntu pre-instalado??
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-20
<papachan> hola
<papachan> alguien tiene un modem 4g funcionando en ubuntu? tenia un modem 3g sin poner problemas
<Tritan> hola
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-15
<Ubuntero|2992> buen dia,
<Ubuntero|2992> compañeros porque las imaguenes de google earth se ven pixeladas
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-16
<Prietog> Holsss
<DonFori> CsarGomez: es #ubuntu-vo-meeting
<DonFori> co
<DonFori> no vo jejeje
<CsarGomez> lol
<CsarGomez> jajajajajajaj esta escribiendo con los pies =P?
<DonFori> jajaja sicas
<CsarGomez> SergioMeneses: Saludos 0/
<SergioMeneses> CsarGomez, como vamos hermano! tiempo sin verlo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> que tal todo por Bucaramanga
<CsarGomez> todo bien parce, ahi vamos intentando ayudar pal SDF pero me es casi imposible por la fecha
<CsarGomez> como va todo ?
<SergioMeneses> CsarGomez, bien bien trabajando resto
<CsarGomez> SergioMeneses: Que bueno parce, depronto nos vemos en Noviembre =P
<SergioMeneses> huy CsarGomez y eso? 
<CsarGomez> SergioMeneses: hacerle la visita jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> CsarGomez, excelente! me avisa con tiempo y eso que hace por estas tierras
<CsarGomez> SergioMeneses: a ver si visito las senizas de mi padre y a despejar un poco
<SergioMeneses> :o
<SergioMeneses> CsarGomez, eso cualquier cosa me avisa, ud tiene mi numero no?
<CsarGomez> SergioMeneses: ya le confirmo bro
<Fabianeop> hola buenas, saludos, soy un linux novato y tengo una duda, me pueden ayudar?
<ofprieto> lucia2:hola
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-18
<bobesponja> hola van a jugar a la trivia
#ubuntu-co 2015-10-12
<Ubuntero|60alex4> Hola Nesecito ayuda
#ubuntu-co 2015-10-13
<Ubuntero|19031> buenas tardes
<Ubuntero|19031> quiero saber si puedo instalar y usar SAMBA para soportar la platafomra de archivos de una empresa
<Ubuntero|19031> o es necesario algun tipo de licenciamiento
<Ubuntero|21050> Hola?
#ubuntu-co 2015-10-14
<TR3M3R3> saludos
<TR3M3R3> salguien en linea?
#ubuntu-co 2015-10-15
<julianv8> buenos dias
<julianv8> necesito ayuda con mi ubuntu 14.04 lts
<julianv8> ayuda por favor
#ubuntu-co 2015-10-17
<Ubuntero|62025> hola
#ubuntu-co 2017-10-16
<nescrofius>  Hola gente, tengo una consulta, quiero instalar un cliente de irc en Ubuntu, que se llama Relay, aquí les dejo el link de Youtube donde está, el punto es que no lo puedo instalar, aun siguiendo las instrucciones que viene en la carpeta que descargué, Si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar, desde ya Muchas Gracias. El link de Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE55-MvcBw4&t=38s y el link de descarga en Github
<nescrofius> <nescrofius> https://github.com/agronick/Relay
#ubuntu-co 2019-10-18
<migs> hola
